# PM vom DAFV: Angeln in der Ostsee 2020



## JimiG (23. Juli 2019)

Hmm, habs mir durchgelesen und frage mich soll das BAGlimit nun nur nicht geändert werden oder soll es zugunsten einer Schonzeit für den Dorsch abgeschafft werden?
Denn zum Baglimit noch ne Schonzeit wäre ja noch eine Einschränkung zusätzlich. Richtig und wichtig ist ist hier auch der Hinweis auf die Wertschöpfung durch Angeltourismus.


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. Juli 2019)

Moin; Was soll die Schonzeit bewirken wenn danach die Schleppnetzfischerei  alles einsammelt .


----------



## smithie (23. Juli 2019)

Theoretisch könnte die Schonzeit etwas bringen, wenn die Entnahmemenge für mehrere Jahre (viele) unverändert bleibt und v.a. bei den Hauptakteuren faktisch kontrolliert wird.
Warum man da eine Schonzeit als Instrument nimmt, ist mir aber auch nicht wirklich klar.


Ansonsten würde sich die Entnahme, wie schon geschrieben, nur verschieben und unterm Strich nichts bringen - insbesondere bei Anpassung der Fangmengen.

Wichtig hätte ich auch den Hinweis gefunden, dass der Anteil der Anglerfänge zwar gestiegen ist, Zahlen-/Mengen mäßig aber unverändert seit Jahr(zehnt)en ist.
So wie es da steht liest es sich so, als würden die Angler jetzt mehr fangen. (vom kleineren Kuchen ja, aber das Stück ist unverändert groß)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Juli 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin; Was soll die Schonzeit bewirken wenn danach die Schleppnetzfischerei  alles einsammelt .


Dann hätten die Fische, deren Nachwuchs die potentiell besten Chancen gut abzuwachsen sein Erbgut hinterlassen.

Ändert aber nichts an der Fahrlässigkeit,  die dermaßen geschrumpfte Population weiter abzufischen,  ohne zu wissen, wann der nächste bessere Jahrgang folgt.

Die Argumentation,  die Lage sei zwar aussichtslos, aber wir haben ja die zurückliegenden Jahre schon stark zurückgesteckt, es darf also nicht wieder zu Lasten der Anglerschaft gehen, mag mancher gerne hören,  macht es aber nicht zu einer richtigen Entscheidung.

In den letzten Jahren gab es einen Jahrgang der in nennenswerter Stärke angewachsen ist, der Rest ist zu vernachlässigen und dieser wird nun auch noch abgefischt.

Selbst  die Schildbürger hätten keine dusseligere Entscheidung treffen können.


----------

